# FreeBSD-CURRENT - Mouse not detected



## beastDemian (Jan 2, 2016)

I wasn't sure if this thread belonged here or in the "development" section, but since it concerns the installation of FreeBSD I might as well post it here. Feel free to move it to the appropiate section.

A few days ago I installed a snapshot of 11-CURRENT in order to test the new i915 driver.

I installed FreeBSD normally and then installed x11/xorg. So far the keyboard seems to be detected, but the mouse won't move. I have a Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 1000 (both mouse and keyboard are wireless).

This is the result of

`dmesg | grep Micro` :


```
ugen0.2: <Microsoft> at usbus0
ukbd0: <Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 2.10, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.41, addr 1> on usbus0
uhid0: <Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 2.10, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.41, addr 1> on usbus0
```

In theory it seems to be detecting the mouse/keyboard. I tried starting moused(8) but while the pointer shows up on screen, I'm unable to move it around. This is the same result I experience when I try to run the X server via `startx` : the basic X window environment shows up, complete with a mouse pointer image, but when I move the mouse around, It doesn't respond.

This is the version of FreeBSD I'm using:


```
% freebsd-version ; uname -a
FreeBSD discworld 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r292413: Fri Dec 18 01:11:55 UTC 2015     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Full `dmesg` can be found at: http://slexy.org/view/s20pdOzxzE

Any hints are appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Jan 2, 2016)

Have you read https://wiki.freebsd.org/uhidd sysutils/uhidd ?

Juha


----------



## RichardM (Jan 2, 2016)

I had a combined mouse/keyboard where uhid(4) tried to attach to the mouse, and then stopped the mouse driver ums(4) from attaching. I solved it by changing devd(8) rules. Have a look at /etc/devd.conf and /etc/devd/usb.conf, search in both files for ukbd(4), ums(4) and uhid(4) and see if you can work out how to disable the kldload(8) of uhid(). I think I created an extra file in /usr/local/etc/devd to override the rules for uhid() and stop the load of the uhid(4) kernel module. Then ums(4) fired up correctly and the mouse worked.

If no /dev/ums[0-9] devices are being created, then moused(8) won't work - the devices get added to moused(8) in /etc/devd.conf.

However, this is all devd(8). It may be the problem is occuring before devd(8) runs.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2016)

beastDemian said:


> ```
> FreeBSD discworld 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r292413: Fri Dec 18 01:11:55 UTC 2015     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
> ```


Please read: Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## beastDemian (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok, so It turns out it's uhid() is what was causing the problem. I managed to unload the kernel module (still not sure how, since the first two times i tried to `kldunload` it and I had to press Ctr+C to terminate the command). Since this is happening in CURRENT, I have no idea whether I should report a bug (for this to work OOTB) or if its expected that users figure this kind of thing on their own. When I have more time, I'll try to comment out those rules in usb.conf and see what the result is.

Thanks Juha and RichardM.



SirDice said:


> Please read: Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/



I'm aware, I posted this here because I thought this was a common issue in -Release branches too (I remember this kind of thing happening with 10.1 as well).


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 20, 2016)

beastDemian , you might find some additional clues on the freebsd-current@ mailing list. 

HTH

--Chris


----------

